# Horse drawing and sculpture (:



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I very much like the way you did Norman's eyes. It is a very nice picture overall, too.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I looove the top one it looks amazing


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like your work. It is beautiful.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

These are two more sketches that I drew today.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I didn't mean to make the pictures so big :|


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! I like it a lot!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! I love the knabstruter


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love them!!


----------

